# Wildcat on Outlaw 2's



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The new Arctic Cat Wildcat on 29.5 Outlaw 2's


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it's photoshopped but still nice. Posted in the wildcat thread last week lol ;-)


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Wildcat will only be affordable by rich people I bet..


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

its supposed to be priced under the XP


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> its supposed to be priced under the XP


 That meens they will both be way over priced.lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

is it a v-twin motor?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes it's the 1000 v-twin. They will also be offering it with the 1000 motor with different internals in it and marketing it as a 1200. Basically a 1000 with a bbk from the factory. And a warranty on it.. LMAO


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Its amazing how just by putting diffrent tires and rims on something completely changes the look.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

J2, when is the 1200 coming? all ive heard is the 1000 H.O. motor. I heard the other too from a rep, but any details on when yet? Adam said the H.O. motor had dual throttle bodies, but I still havent heard much else on it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> J2, when is the 1200 coming? all ive heard is the 1000 H.O. motor. I heard the other too from a rep, but any details on when yet? Adam said the H.O. motor had dual throttle bodies, but I still havent heard much else on it.


I was told it was coming in October. And that's from "the" arctic cat rep. From what I understand it will only be available to their race team for a while. They want to get back on TOP of the mud boggin scene with this razr killer. I'm in pretty good with Mark and the rep so I will be doing my best to get one of these as soon as possible. Not sure when that will be, probably after the first of the year..:bigok:


----------

